
Waymo’s self-driving cars are now available on Lyft’s app in Phoenix - iamcurious
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/7/18536003/waymo-lyft-self-driving-ride-hail-app-phoenix
======
mdorazio
Important to note they will still have a safety driver for now, so we're still
a little ways away from true driverless ride sharing. I'm betting sometime
next year fully driverless rides will be available on select routes.

